# How can I tell when my spoo is in pain



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,
My girl Belle is off to the vet again today. She has been acting so lethargic and just not herself. This morning she didn't eat and she clearly just wants to sleep. I worry about my girls so much that I guess I'm just neurotic. It seems very difficult to tell when to take them to the vet. Sure I want to be cautious but I also have to pay attention to cost. As everyone knows, vets are not inexpensive. So I tend to just watch until they really show some definite signs of being sick. But those signs are so difficult to discern. If I were rich I'd just buy some medical coverage for them and be at the vet whenever I thought there were an issue. But medical coverage isn't the panacea either as deductibles and maximum allowances make it problematic. My girls have had ongoing issues with their digestion/stomachs for several months now. And while Princess seems ok now, my poor little Belle seems so fragile. I'm just venting here I guess and hoping for some guidance about when to take them to the vet. I know thats an impossible question to answer but I'm worried.
Jcris


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don’t know the answer. My dog has ulcerative colitis and food allergies/intolerances. Sh and I watch the quality of her poop closed and I watch her for any signs of digestive upset such as burping. I have several medications from the vet that I can give her as soon as I see small changes so I can prevent the ulcerative colitis flaring up. 

If your dog has a known problem you can do the same. 

You mention Bella - could she have food allergies or intolerance and it could be too much fat or protein in food too rich for her as well as allergy to a particular item.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Dogs can be very stoic with pain. When their usual behavior is off - lethargic, anxious, panting, they’re not eating, drinking or eliminating normally, limping, reacting negatively when a part of their body is touched... My husband has converted me from my ‘wait and see’ attitude to going in for the peace of mind. It’s very natural to worry when you think they might be sick.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka's getting old, and afflicted. 

Metacam is available in sizes from 10ml to 100ml at roughly $1.00/ml.

The next time I take him to the vet I'm gonna ask her for a big bottle. At his dosage, that should give me about 4 or 5 hundred doses to space out over his life.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I do not know a definite answer either, wish I did.
What is Metacam?

What all have you tried for the digestive issues.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kontiki said:


> I do not know a definite answer either, wish I did.
> What is Metacam?
> 
> What all have you tried for the digestive issues.


Catherine and some other members here have done Dr Dobbs NutriScan. 

For my dog I had gotten her stable on chicken and rice and slowly added onto that to make a complete meal. I went over all the ingredients of the various foods and treats that I had fed my dog. For example she had several different fish only treats and after each time she tried a new fish treat that night she would throw up bile. So I ruled out fish. Same with legumes and some other ingredients. Once I figured out what she was safe eating and stick to that she doesn’t have any digestive problems. When we do try something new, I always start with a tiny amount and monitor her response.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sounds like you are doing a good job with introduction of one food and monitoring. Glad it is working out. 

What is Metacam


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Skylar,
Colitis? My goodness, that has to be so difficult to watch. And I would agree with Kontiki, it sure seems like you're doing as much as you can.
Kontiki,
I'm sure you've already googled it but apparently Metacam is an NSAID (similar to Ibuprofen) Belle's vet recommended it yesterday but cautioned to wait until her stomach issues have cleared up.
Countryboy,
How old is Tonka? Is she arthritic? Belle is going down that same path and will probably be taking Metacam as well. I'm concerned about it's usage as NSAID's ( with long term usage)
can have detrimental affects, as I'm sure you are aware. It's a good thought to get a large quantity. Have you had to use prednisone?
Also,
I'll have to look into Dr. Dobb's NutriScan as I've never heard of it before.
One other distressing item came from Belle's visit. The vet said she may have Addison's. Apparently fairly common in young to mid life female standards. Another malady I need to learn more about.
Jcris


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst nailed the pain/sickness symptoms to look out for. I'm like her hubby and never hesitate to take mine in. Yes, it's expensive, but you gotta do it as part of being a responsible pet owner. 

Jcris, my friend Tammy just recommended this food for her VERY sensitive toy boy and he's doing great on it: https://www.myperfectpetfood.com/store/products/5/snuggles-chicken-rice-blend Maybe it would help your girls.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

I've been gathering ideas thanks to this wonderful group and I'll have to look at My Perfect Pet more closely. It seems Belle's issue is related to Addison's so I'm trying to learn and figure out what is best for her.
Jcris


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

This is going to sound very strange.... I was on major pain killers (opiods) as well as NSAIDS, at 10 Ibuprofen a day, way beyond recommended dosage.

Because I had to go gluten free for intestinal reasons I did. 100%. I soon discovered 98% did not work. Had to be 100%. 

Anyway, after I had been Gluten Free for a bit over 4 months, I suddenly realized that I was not having to take pain meds as often for arthritis and other pain. It has been 9 years now.

I now take zero opioids, and only 1 or 2 ibuprofen a month. Plus my microscopic colitis has disappeared.

Is your dog on a diet that includes any gluten? Just a thought.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Kontiki,
The good news I suppose is that my girls food is Gluten free. I have to look more closely at their Kibble (Blue Buffalo). 
I would also say that I've been down a somewhat similar path when it comes to opioids and Ibuforfen. What I've begun to learn as I've gotten older is that "what works for you may not work for me". So I don't judge, nor do I think it's strange. We all have to do the best we can for ourselves. Also, NSAID's are taboo per my cardiologist. So, I wish you well
Jcris
PS: Last night I gave Belle some Meloxicam, a pill form of Metacam, if I'm not mistaken. The effect was significant. She didn't hesitate to move around or get up from her bed, which for me at least was so good to see. But I do need to research it's long term effects. My vet did say that Meloxicam could be given as needed. I just hate to see her quality of life become restricted. She is such a sweet girl. Both of us will have to learn to adjust, I'm just unsure how to do so.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you saying that your cardiologist said NSAID's are taboo for you? If so, why?

Ha ha, I am getting mixed up on meds for us and for our dogs!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting. Someone sent me a private message, and when I tried to reply, this is what I got!
"[person] has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Not everyone wants to receive PMs. If you can't post what you wanted to in the private message here, I would ask that person to contact you.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Hmm, perhaps the post I wrote was not clear. 

They wrote Me a PM.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, sorry, I'm in finals week and a little brain dead :embarrassed: That is weird to receive a PM but not be able to reply!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One of my cats, Pippin, is on meloxicam long term (Metacam is one trade name for the drug). It is one of the very few pain killers licensed for cats - there is rather more choice for dogs. There is a risk with any drug long term, but for me (and I think for him) the improvement in his quality of life significantly outweighs that. Getting back to the original question, if symptoms improve markedly with pain relief then that is a pretty sure sign the animal was in pain. The tricky bit is to be objective about the improvement, but for Pippin it is quite straightforward - is he spending more time on my lap or a comfy chair, and less time under the bed!


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Kontiki,
I've added you to my list of folks who can respond directly. Sorry about the mistake
Jcris


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> Getting back to the original question, if symptoms improve markedly with pain relief then that is a pretty sure sign the animal was in pain. The tricky bit is to be objective about the improvement


Tonka was pulling the hair off his left flank. And can't seen to be able to scratch his left ear. So... some problem with his left leg??? 

Arthritis??? Or did he bruise himself the other day slipping and falling on the ice. Will the hair pulling cease as he heals??? Or never go away.

***I've had no luck at all with vets and any itching (pulling at hair) problems. Tried both common meds for it and they don't affect it.***

Fidgeting, not being able to get comfortable, arching his back... these are what I look for in Tonka. And yes... if a dose of Metacam eliminates these symptoms, I'm happy.

And always watchful...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> Tonka was pulling the hair off his left flank. And can't seen to be able to scratch his left ear. So... some problem with his left leg???
> 
> Fidgeting, not being able to get comfortable, arching his back... these are what I look for in Tonka. And yes... if a dose of Metacam eliminates these symptoms, I'm happy.


Have they done an xray? How many days has it been. If it didn't resolve on it's own in about 4 days I would choose to go to another vet.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

kontiki said:


> Have they done an xray? How many days has it been. If it didn't resolve on it's own in about 4 days I would choose to go to another vet.


I will take him to his vet soon. But he's looking a little ratbag. So not 'til I get him looking a better... she'd go ballistic on me. lol

He needs a bath, and a groom... but most of all he opened his right eyelids in a seizure a couple of weeks ago. Upper and lower. We went thru the bleeding rash part, the hair dropping out, the scab covering everything up safely part. But still, I've been kind'a treating him like glass...

Before we see the vet, and while his eyebrows are still growing out, I think an appointment with his chiropractor. is in order. The lady with the magic fingers. She's a vet and a chiro.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, don't wait for grooming etc. We are talking about the health and pain of a dog you love! Besides, if the one you are seeing hasn't helped, go elsewhere.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wouldn’t let grooming issues hold me back, either. Would want the vet to make sure the eye was healing well. Good point about an arched back being another indicator of pain.


----------

